# Maine Coons



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I have become very interested in this breed lately and I want to learn as much as I can about them. I plan to get another cat in about 2 or 3 years and I want to decided what breed(I have decided to get one from a breeder) 
The Maine **** breed has caught my eye with that beautiful long coat and they seem to have a winning temperament to add. 
If anybody knows of any good links it would be gladly appreciated!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Being at my parents with a rubbish computer and appalling connection speed i can only really offer personal experiences of living with a Maine **** until I get back to Scotland, by which time I presume loads of others will have posted links :lol:

Best way to get to find a breeder is attend local cat shows and get talking to them! They are usually more than willing to give you contact details if you wish to look at getting a kitten and they will be able to offer lots of information on the breed.

Sorry I can't help more right now.


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

believe me you did help! Now I just need to find a cat show! :lol:


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

I do not know where you are but magazines here such as Cat World usually advertise shows. Also there is probably a breed association or a semi-long haired cat club that has shows. It's just a case of finding out the names of them in your country/local area.


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

yea, hopefully it wont be to hard finding one near us!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's the TICA cat show calender http://home.flash.net/~debreed/calendar.htm

Here's the CFA one http://www.cfainc.org/exhibitors/show-schedule.html

I'm assuming you're in Alabama? There's 1 - 2 TICA shows there a year, not sure about CFA.

With my Maine **** I got to know his breeder through showing and had been friends with her a couple of years before I got Archer. I fell in love with Archer's daddy and told her "I want one of his boys", then when she got Archer's mom I told her I wanted a baby from those two spefically, both are just sweet, sweet cats and gorgeous! So, when they were expecting I was up on the priority list to pick a kitten from them. And my Archer is just great, a perfect mix of both of his parent's personalities and good looks!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Found this - might be worth a look http://www.mcbfa.org/


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

thank you so much! I found a breeder not far from Montgomery! I am going to contact them soon and hopefully get to know them and their stunning cats!
http://www.juliehillmainecoons.com/index.html


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Lacey'sMuM said:


> thank you so much! I found a breeder not far from Montgomery! I am going to contact them soon and hopefully get to know them and their stunning cats!
> http://www.juliehillmainecoons.com/index.html


That's actually a great breeder! I know her somewhat through showing!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

really? thats neat! She sounds like a great breeder! I can't wait to get to know her!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think you've made a good choice, Maine Coons (from a good breeder of course) seem like wonderful, easy-going cats. Not to mention they are soooo beautiful!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

they really are stunning thats for sure!


----------



## Bellafitzgerald (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi, just to tell you I have a new baby, a purebred pedigree 18 week old Maine **** and he is just the best! I had a half breed some years ago, but this little guy has blown me away. Soooo intelligent and playful I have never had a cat like it, he follows me everywhere and chatters all day long. He has paws already twice the size of my 3 year old female, he is going to be one HUGE cat. These cats are known to have a fascination with water, and goodness me is that true! He will dunk his paws into any glass or bowl of water hanging around. He even plays with the water when I'm running a bath, he is just so fascinated. I have now got him a water bowl that has a rim around it, I guess its for long eared dogs like a cocker spaniel, it works, he now cannot pull it over :wink: Good Luck with your search for these beautiful cats, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

He sounds like a doll! I can't wait till I can get one!


----------

